# A home for your beloved doggie



## Xiggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, 
I'm new here  but im not new to Egypt, moved to Cairo since 1997. 
I just came back from Europe from my studies, and i am here for good with my family in Maadi, degla area. I am looking to adopt a small size doggie, so if you're traveling and for some reason cannot take your doggie back with you, I'd love to give her a second home! (I live in an apartment, so a small-medium size is important) 
Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Xiggy said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here  but im not new to Egypt, moved to Cairo since 1997.
> I just came back from Europe from my studies, and i am here for good with my family in Maadi, degla area. I am looking to adopt a small size doggie, so if you're traveling and for some reason cannot take your doggie back with you, I'd love to give her a second home! (I live in an apartment, so a small-medium size is important)
> Thanks!




Hi and welcome to the forum

https://www.facebook.com/esma.egypt.adoption 

I deal with adoptions for this shelter, you can contact via the facebook page.

Chris


----------



## Xiggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello Chris,
Thank you for the warm welcome. 
I have already contacted ESMA like 3-4 weeks ago through email, requesting for their adoption form but never got any replies. I dont want to resort to petstores, i would like to adopt. Going to patiently wait a bit


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Xiggy said:


> Hello Chris,
> Thank you for the warm welcome.
> I have already contacted ESMA like 3-4 weeks ago through email, requesting for their adoption form but never got any replies. I dont want to resort to petstores, i would like to adopt. Going to patiently wait a bit




Was an adoption form sent to you?


----------



## Xiggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Nope, i didnt recieve anything back.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Xiggy said:


> Nope, i didnt recieve anything back.




When your private message facility kicks in please send me your email and I will send you a form.


----------

